# Compatible?



## EvanRicamara (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, i am new here. I would like to ask if the 3rd party flash "TZ250" will be compatible on my Canon 1100D?
Because awhile ago i went up searching for the old film camera that my dad bought long time ago and happen that i found the flash and smacked up some battery on it. It works when i press the "test" button but when i attached it to my camera it doesnt trigger


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2015)

OMG--I used to sell these cheap flashes back in the 1990's!! Achiever TZ250's!!!  ACHIEVER TZ250 Multi-Dedicated Shoe Mount Professional Flash for SLR DSLR

I am surprised....the center pin SHOULD trigger the flash...clean the bottom contact on the flash with a clean soft cloth. Honestly, these were CHEAP units...I've seen multiple cheap 1980's and 1990's flash units that would NOT fire when placed in the hotshoe, but which WOULD fire every single time when a short PC cord was also connected. The flash hotshoe needs to make good, firm contact with the center pin..and the flash needs to be in good repair; again, these things were kind of cheap back in the day. I have a very similar flash, marketed as a Crown Auto THyristor, same general vintage; it fires maybe 20 percent of the time in hotshoe--but in hotshoe + PC Connected, it fires 100 percent of the time. I think half the time the fault lies in the simple lever-lock system not pulling the flash foot down and right up snugly to the hotshoe's center pin--these were pretty "plasticky" flash units, and the foot of a flash is a critical part of how well the connecting circuit is made, or not made.


----------

